# Pigeon Needs Home - Boston Area



## Anastasia (Feb 24, 2006)

Rescued Pigeon in Cambridge MA needs loving home or refuge siutation.

She is grey with shading, some white speckles, some purple on the neck.

Several months ago, I rescued a female(?) pigeon who had somehow come in
contact with a glue-like substance. In addition to being covered literally head
to toe with glue, she was also frozen to the sidewalk and had severely
injured herself trying to get free sustaining a large wound to her chest and a
sprained wing. She was nearly dead from the cold, shock and lack of food
and water, and it is a miracle she survived. I have no idea if the substance
really was glue. But it did respond to that type of cleaning process. It was
sure a nightmare getting it off of her. Plus she had swallowed the stuff and
glued her beak shut trying to clean herself. Slowly she warmed up, came to,
was able to eat and drink and I start the cleanup process. Thank goodness
she was able to get through this nightmare.

(I hope it was an accidental encounter. I hate to think that someone could
have done that deliberately to her or spread it as a pigeon deterrant.)

Now, after many cleanup ordeals, baths, special food, good music, flight
lessons, etc. she is looking just great and has all nice new feathers. 
She is a little shy but has a happy disposition, even does a little song and
dance greeting once in a while. 

Unfortunately, that wing injury is still ongoing and troublesome for her future
plans. She can fly OK but it tires her and afterwards the wing droops. All
along the plan was to release her when she was well, most likely back to an
area near her original neighborhood. Of course waiting until the weather
warmed up. But that is not going to be possible. I can see that she will be
at a disadvantage with predators and predatory people.

Consequently a private home or sheltered situation will be needed for her. 
I cannot keep her indefinitely, and while she is in a fairly large cage (Macaw
size) she cannot fly freely for extended periods, which may be inhibiting her
wing healing. 

Please e-mail me if you can adopt her or have any suggestions of possible
homes or bird sanctuaries in the Boston area. Thanks.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

I sent you an e-mail about this pigeon.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

I live in Portsmouth NH, and would be willing to help out in anyway that I can.


----------



## Maria1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Have you adopted out your rescued pigeon yet? I am interested. I have a rescued female as well. Her wing is not repairable, unfortunately. I'm looking for a companion for her. I live in NJ. 
Maria


----------



## MyPigeonTexas (May 17, 2021)

pigeonkid1046 said:


> I sent you an e-mail about this pigeon.


Are u still out here?
This Site seems to be dead.


----------

